# Military Issued Porsche Design Orfina Chronographs



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

I think someday it might be nice to own one of the old PVD'ed PD Orfina Lemania 5100 chronographs.. but strangely I hardly ever see these come up for sale. As far as I know they were made in large numbers.

Also, was the version of this watch that was issued PVD'ed? I have seen images of German issued PD Orfina watches that look like they're just stainless without PVD.

Were there ever issued PD orfina chronos that were PVD'ed? They seem to have a nice pvd'ed bracelet too.

Also, I have seen one on ebay that was being sold in Germany which had a grey coating on it, came with a grey bund strap and had a "3h military" dial but also said "NATO" below the day/date window. Is this genuine military? I could post the ebay link if necessary.. the auction is over already.

I usually have seen ones that I thought were genuine with the 3h military dial but not with "NATO" written on it.

I think it's strange that the genuine issued watches literally say "Military Chronograph" on them and it's even stranger that they are in English and not German but the day wheel is German.

-Ian


----------

